# Possible to remove smudges?



## SlimPaul (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi,

I found some older point&shoot photos, that were taken through a dirty window. Is it possible to remove the smudges?

Here's an example.







Thanks, Paul


----------



## bdavis (Jan 20, 2009)

Nice photo!

As far as the smudges go...there's not much you can do. The sky is fixable, taking into photoshop, make a selection, then doing a gaussian blur would probably remedy that. I think I see some smudging in the roadway and trees (not sure cause the pic is kinda small) but sadly there's really nothing you can do when the smudging is over a detailed area of the image like that.


----------



## SlimPaul (Jan 20, 2009)

bdavis said:


> Nice photo!
> 
> As far as the smudges go...there's not much you can do. The sky is fixable, taking into photoshop, make a selection, then doing a gaussian blur would probably remedy that. I think I see some smudging in the roadway and trees (not sure cause the pic is kinda small) but sadly there's really nothing you can do when the smudging is over a detailed area of the image like that.



Thanks! All I have is Aperture. I don't like photoshop. I guess I'll have to wait for Apple to invent a new feature that removes smudges  And I'll keep my windows clean next time


----------



## pulse (Jan 20, 2009)

That wouldnt be to hard to get the most of the smudges out. Does your program have a Clone tool by any chance?
I would also suggest getting Gimp. Its a pretty good free little program.
Also, if you have a bigger picture of that i could take a stab at it myself sometime. or if that is all you have i could try on it too.


----------



## feRRari4756 (Jan 20, 2009)

Yeah. I too mainly use Aperture (Program) too and it does have a clone feature.

To the OP, just use the retouch tool and then the box will come up and change it to clone.


----------



## SlimPaul (Jan 20, 2009)

feRRari4756 said:


> Yeah. I too mainly use Aperture (Program) too and it does have a clone feature.
> 
> To the OP, just use the retouch tool and then the box will come up and change it to clone.



I know  Since we're talking about Aperture, do you know if it's possible to set adjustments to a certain part of the photo only? Let's say I want to increase only the saturation of sky.

Thanks,


----------



## Ls3D (Jan 20, 2009)

If you ever get layered, the blues of the sky will select out pretty easy.  Then I would just sample colors and gradient ramp a new sky into placem maybe blend 3 circular gradients with a huge soft brush.

-Shea


----------

